# Front IO Ersatz für Corsair Obsidian 350D



## Shadow Complex (25. Mai 2014)

*Front IO Ersatz für Corsair Obsidian 350D*

Sehr geehrter Corsair Support,

Ich habe an meinem Corsair Obsidian 350D ein Problem mit den Front USB 3.0 Buchsen. Eine der beiden funktioniert nämlich einfach nicht. Ich habe auch schon nachgesehen, warum das der Fall ist und gesehen dass eine einzelne Ader sich vom Lotpunkt an der Buchse abgelöst hat. Diese Ader stand aber auch unter einem wahnsinnig Zug (Nicht das ganze Kabel, sondern eben nur die Ader) weshalb ich von einer kleinen Fehlkonstruktion ausgehe.

Ich habe diesbezüglich schon am 15.05 auf der Corsair Support Seite ein Ticket eröffnet aber bislang habe ich keinerlei Reaktion erhalten. Sind das übliche Bearbeitungszeiten oder könnte mein Ticket vergessen worden sein?

Im Grunde genommen bräuchte ich nur das Kabel für die USB 3.0 Buchsen, vielleicht kann man aber ja auch nur die ganze Front IO Einheit ersetzen. (Part Number: CC-8930124)

Fragen bezüglich Lot Code, Rechnung etc beantworte ich gerne per PN.

Ich hoffe in dieser Form Hilfe von Ihnen zu erhalten.

MfG

Shadow


----------



## Bluebeard (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Front IO Ersatz für Corsair Obsidian 350D*

Hi Shadow Complex,

Ich schaue mir das gerne mal an. Magst du mir bitte einmal die Ticketnummer verraten?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Shadow Complex (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Front IO Ersatz für Corsair Obsidian 350D*

Also das Ersatzteil ist heute angekommen.

Deshalb ein großes Dankeschön für das In-die-Wege-leiten und den zügigen Versand.


----------



## Bluebeard (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Front IO Ersatz für Corsair Obsidian 350D*

Schön, dass es geklappt hat. Viele Grüße!


----------

